# rex rats



## fern (May 25, 2008)

Lets see your pictures of gorgeous rex rats  


any one in cornwall or coming to cornwall breed rexs or know of any female rexs needing homes let me know? I would love one one day.  

x


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

chico one of our rex rats we have breed


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Some of our past rexies...

Alice (one of the rats from the huge Adtrader rescue effort in 2005 - she was one of the litter I fostered)









Edna (her sister) - she had a really tight curl, but wasn't double rex (her mum was smooth)


















Galileo (another one from the adtrader rescue effort, but not my foster litter - someone elses)









Figgy was from another of those litters









Brian (from a FR members litter)









Morph - burmese rex (passed away recently)









Drexel - mock pearl badger rex dumbo (pet shop accidental litter) - died a couple of months ago









Gordon - 2 years old and still with us despite getting SDAV, Drexel's brother, mock mink badger dumbo









Justin - mink rex - he's heading for a year old, it's an old pic









Earl..the pearl...rex









I've not made any of my own yet. All are/were either rescues or pet GMRs apart from Justin and Earl who were supposed to be for breeding but my plans took a different turn. Might use them in future though, haven't decided yet.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

aww so cute ^_^:2thumb:, i do love ratties! but dad said no more pets  although my lovley sister has hatched a plan to try and get him to agree hahaha tis my bday a week wednesday and he always asks her what 2 get me... so she says she will say "well i know there is nothin she needs or wants... but i have seen her looking at some rats"... how awesome is my sister :flrt: if he says i can... i know where ill be coming for the best advice :no1:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Hakuna Matata Wilton - Russian Blue Point Siamese Rex












Bongo Fury Fearsome Lizard - Russian Blue Rex










Blair Witch Rex Ruther - Mink Rex










Bellamy - agouti berkshire dumbo rex


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

Aww cute sheep rats  so badly want one! X


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Baby this one now lives with my friend with his brother and in another cage she has his two sisters :flrt:

































































this Girl lives with Saxon (dawn)


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Blairwitch Toffifee (sister to Rex Ruther:2thumb



























Dolly (rehomed from a member on FR)


----------

